# Umano



## iggyca

*
Reklamo nila, minura at pinahiya umano ng kongresista ang kasamahan nilang si Sara Bonnin Ocampo, isang ground crew noong Disyembre 17.*

They complained, a congress member swore at and embarrased (supposedly/reportedly) their co-worker Sara Bonnin Ocampo, a grounds crew back on December 17.

----

Is umano the same as di-umano?


----------



## niernier

Umano is different from di umano. For me to illustrate the difference, I picked some random sentence from google.



> Sen. Defensor-Santiago, dismayado sa* 'di *_umano_ pag-usad  ng RH Bill.
> 
> Sen. Defensor-Santiago, dismayado sa _umano_'y *'di * pag-usad  ng RH Bill.
> 
> Sen. Defensor-Santiago, dismayed over the reportedly* non*-progress of the RH Bill.



'di as you may already know, is the shortened form of hindi, a word used to negate a great variety of constructions. In addition, these words umano and di umano are often used only in the context of news reporting.


----------



## sangrecaliente.sanchaud

Actually, most of the times they are used interchageably. Usually, di-umano is restricted when it begins a sentence.
And correct, it is never heard in ordinary speech. It is often replaced by "DAW" or "RAW". Using umano in daily speech will make you sound like a crime reporter. hahaha


----------



## mataripis

Umano is an old term coined from Ethnic word "UMA" meaning malapit/ possibility.  "UMANO" is equivalent to usual Tagalog term " Papaano". There is no diffrence between di umano and "umano". The "di" is not "hindi" but it is old term for "Sa", so if we use the modern form "Sa umano" or "sa papaano" , Di umano is telling the reason behind the possiblity of the scenes.


----------



## niernier

I beg to disagree that umano and di umano are just the same. 

Can you say that these two sentences share the same meaning? 

1) Sen. Defensor-Santiago, dismayado sa* 'di *_umano_ pag-usad  ng RH Bill.
2) Sen. Defensor-Santiago, dismayado sa_ umano'y_ pag-usad  ng RH Bill.

For me, they are diffenrent in meaning. In fact dropping di, would mean the opposite of what was conveyed in sentence 1. I stick to 'di being the shortened form of hindi. Unless somebody can give me a concrete example of two sentences where umano and di umano are interchangeable....


----------



## mataripis

maybe it is possible that 1.) dismayado sa umano ay lokohan ang usapan. 2 Dismayado di umano sa maligoy na usapin sa kongresso.  I think "sa" and "di" have both meaning but i am not sure. I remember the expressions in Tagalog  long time ago, 1.)wow di signature ka na ah!  2.) di condo na pala kayo ngayon!


----------



## MJ Jasmin

Hi, my Prof just used it in a tweet, I noticed the irregularity of spelling:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462378816173531139
First the last comment is "de-condo", not di.

I also don't think regardless and irregardless are the same (from another thread).

'Di umano' is similar to 'di mapasubalian', undeniably.
'Umano' is similar 'mapasubalian', or deniably.

---

My guess is that 'ir' in irregardless is air or show-off with anger as in 'ire'.

I avoided googling, I like my reasoning fresh from a new perspective. The word 'umano' hints on curious suspicion than definite likelihood, giving 'di umano' the quality of heresay. It is an overused attention spinner in local broadcasting, to be misspelled.

---

The translation to 'undeniably' with a quality of a heresay is in the negation of 'deny' and its adverb from which implies an action becoming, in comparison with 'undeniable', the adjective form, which is a state of being but still in negative invocation.

The word 'di mapasubalian' is not used in colloquial conversations or news reporting. However, I deemed it closer to 'di umano' because the root word 'bali' which means 'bend' is near to 'umano' which now colloquially means 'give in'. (As in 'ano', a filler for unexpressed, adulterated Filipino.)

---

break, bend, twist

Bali Meaning | Tagalog Dictionary


----------

